# Kreg table problem



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. I have just started to use my new Kreg Precision Bench Top table with a Triton MOF001 router. I found a couple of problems with the table and before I try my own "solutions" I thought I would pass them by the forum. I find the banding trim round the edge of the table top stands higher than the surface so when I pass a piece of wood along the fence it sometimes bumps into the banding. The other thing is that the leading edges of the split fence have sharp corners so once again the wood does not always slide smoothly across the opening. My Freud fence has large chamfers at the back to accommodate the bit and 1/8" chamfers at the front that prevent the wood pieces from hanging up. I thought I would plane the offending edges down ?? Oldrusty


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi members. I have just started to use my new Kreg Precision Bench Top table with a Triton MOF001 router. I found a couple of problems with the table and before I try my own "solutions" I thought I would pass them by the forum. I find the banding trim round the edge of the table top stands higher than the surface so when I pass a piece of wood along the fence it sometimes bumps into the banding. The other thing is that the leading edges of the split fence have sharp corners so once again the wood does not always slide smoothly across the opening. My Freud fence has large chamfers at the back to accommodate the bit and 1/8" chamfers at the front that prevent the wood pieces from hanging up. I thought I would plane the offending edges down ?? Oldrusty


Hi Rusty - I'd say you are on the right track. Maybe just run a flush trim bit around for the banding. I'd just clamp a board to the table as a temporary fence and chamfer the fence faces on the table.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi John. What a great idea. Even having worked with routers for a short time it didn't enter my head to use a router to solve these problems. Thanks, Oldrusty.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

oldrusty said:


> Hi members. I have just started to use my new Kreg Precision Bench Top table with a Triton MOF001 router. I found a couple of problems with the table and before I try my own "solutions" I thought I would pass them by the forum. I find the banding trim round the edge of the table top stands higher than the surface so when I pass a piece of wood along the fence it sometimes bumps into the banding. The other thing is that the leading edges of the split fence have sharp corners so once again the wood does not always slide smoothly across the opening. My Freud fence has large chamfers at the back to accommodate the bit and 1/8" chamfers at the front that prevent the wood pieces from hanging up. I thought I would plane the offending edges down ?? Oldrusty


If it's new, I'd return it to Kreg under warranty with a quality control complaint. They should replace it free of charge. If that's too inconvenient, then taking a plane, file or router to it would seem to be the answer, but remember that you'll invalidate any warranty.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WurliTzerwilly said:


> If it's new, I'd return it to Kreg under warranty with a quality control complaint. They should replace it free of charge. If that's too inconvenient, then taking a plane, file or router to it would seem to be the answer, but remember that you'll invalidate any warranty.


Hi Alan - Unless it's a REALLY serious defect, most warranties in the US are written so they must be returned to the companies designated repair service, on the customers dime. Shipping a table back for a couple of minor defects could get spendy. Within some time limits, they can be returned to the retailer but that gets a refund or exchange.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi Alan - Unless it's a REALLY serious defect, most warranties in the US are written so they must be returned to the companies designated repair service, on the customers dime. Shipping a table back for a couple of minor defects could get spendy. Within some time limits, they can be returned to the retailer but that gets a refund or exchange.


I was forgetting the difference in laws.
In the UK, it's the retailer's responsibility and they're not allowed to charge shipping, within a short time period.


----------



## JI808 (Aug 7, 2013)

I looked at that Kreg table and decided to just make my own. 

I like most Kreg products, but that table (and the stand) just seemed too cheap for the price they (Woodcraft here in Hawaii) were asking for the thing.


----------



## eurotex (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had a Kreg router table, stand, fence and router lift for several years and never really liked them. First, the T-square fence does not slide smoothly as a unit, you have to move both ends and then check each end's distance to the mitre slot, but being perfectly parallel to the slot is not important anyway. Second, the dust collection through the dust port is not good, even with the larger 36mm Festool hose and CT 26 extractor, a lot of chips and dust fall underneath. The biggest problem is the height limitation of the fence when used with Kreg's feather board. I can't do a lock mitre cut with the work piece on its edge because it's too tall at 2-1/4" to fit under the fingers of the feather board. I've also had the problem of the work piece catching on the leading edge of the out feed fence, very disconcerting when you're stuck with a spinning bit and can't advance the piece through. I think I'll send an email to Bryan Nelson at Woodsmith as I've noticed they use a Kreg table on the TV show.


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

If you bought the table new I would telephone Kreg. They have very good after sale customer service, actually far better than most. They will have a solution for you.

Otto


----------



## phillips.larryc (Jun 29, 2015)

I just purchased a Kreg 2100 router table and it must have come from the first made stock. The fence lock downs are plastic, and called a quarter turn to lock and unlock. To adjust them is a bear to say the least and it does not work well at all. I have viewed some youtube videos and see where there are a couple of different lockdowns used, most likely after many complaints like the ones I have. Does anyone know if Kreg will replace mine with a newer version of the lockdowns?

Thanks,

Larry Phillips
Georgia


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

phillips.larryc said:


> I just purchased a Kreg 2100 router table and it must have come from the first made stock. The fence lock downs are plastic, and called a quarter turn to lock and unlock. To adjust them is a bear to say the least and it does not work well at all. I have viewed some youtube videos and see where there are a couple of different lockdowns used, most likely after many complaints like the ones I have. Does anyone know if Kreg will replace mine with a newer version of the lockdowns?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Call Kreg...
their customer service is outstanding....


----------

